
Facebook, This Is Not What “Complete User Control” Looks Like - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/facebook-not-what-complete-user-control-looks
======
mtgx
To add more to that, 89% of Android users don't actually believe they gave
consent to Facebook to collect their call and text history:

[http://blog.teamblind.com/index.php/2018/04/09/did-you-
give-...](http://blog.teamblind.com/index.php/2018/04/09/did-you-give-
facebook-consent-to-collect-your-call-and-text-history-89-of-android-users-
say-no/)

You can talk about how users "don't pay attention" all you want, but that
seems to me like too big of a number to just put all the blame on users. At
some point you have to blame the developer, too.

When you have such high percentages of users doing something, it's not about
"user stupidity" anymore. It's about the system's design. Facebook _designed_
its apps to get those high percentages of user approval (even without most
realizing they gave that approval).

